# quater sawn log estimate?



## Al Killian (Aug 14, 2007)

I have three large red elm trees that are going to get sliced up this spring for lumber. Each tree will yeild atleast two logs sized at 24" across x 10' long, which if plain sawn should be around 250 bdft per log. I would like to have half of it quater sawn. This would give me around 700 bdft of plain sawn and what ever for quatersawn. Now for quater sawn this will not be the case. How much loss should I figure on? I am aware of the process in which is cut, just not haveing any luck finding a rule of thumb for bdft yeild. Any help?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

It will vary depending on how much _true_ qurtersawn lumber you order. 
I sell Ash Maple (box elder) to luthiers who cannot use anything except true qtrsawn lumber so I lose close to half the log when I cut it up that way. I do have rwrt lumber left but it would not be very marketable if it were any other species of wood.

It's hard for me to give a percentage but I thik I lose nearly half the log when I cut one uo that way. If you can take some rift sawn you'll lose alot less.

Here's a good article on quartersawing.


----------



## Al Killian (Aug 14, 2007)

I seen a pic of qs red elm and liked the look. May plans are to cut two or three of the logs into qs and the rest plain sawn. This will all vary once he takes the first slice off and we see what is hiding. If I need to take part of it as rift sawn to cut down on waste, that will be fine. If I can get enough, we are going to use it fot crownmolding around the house. Even the plain sawn would look great as hardwood floor in the kitchen and dining room.:thumbsup:


----------

